# Fiddler crabs



## mpur (Aug 2, 2011)

I have fiddler crabs for sale $3.00 a dozen! I have the proper license to sell them! Reply to post and I will give u the contact info


----------



## anvu (Jul 8, 2014)

Where do you sell them ?


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Got Crabs?*

Coming end of July. PM with your number and local. I'd like to get 3 dozen when we go out.


----------

